# pressure canning apple juice



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably a dumb question, but if doing apple juice in pressure camber how long for quart jars.
thanks


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's the scoop straight from the source: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_02/apple_juice.html

ETA: OOPS! that's for a BWB, I know I PC mine, I'll try to find the approved directions I use. Sorry for the above.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have canned our own apple cider in the past and will probably do it again this year too. But, when I do it usually taste like apple juice. I find this in any cannin info book or call your cooperative extension office. Good Luck..


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

lindamarie said:


> Probably a dumb question, but if doing apple juice in pressure camber how long for quart jars.
> thanks


 "0 minutes" Bring the canner to pressure and you are done.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks. I'm finding its quicker to just put everything in pressure canner then water bath when possible.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

lindamarie said:


> Thanks. I'm finding its quicker to just put everything in pressure canner then water bath when possible.


 
That is what I have found also. When I did apple cider in 2qt jars I processed for 10 minutes at 5 lbs pressure.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I detest BWB. PC, especially with 2-3 canners in sequence, is so much faster and less expensive.


----------

